# RhB Ge4/4ii passes the Thyme



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Elfin thyme is my favourite plant on the railway, and since it's starting to flower now I just had to grab a quick picture today.  It takes a long time for it to spread but it's worth the wait.


 







 




Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice photo. Someday I will be rid of weeds and get things looking like this!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Kieth, 

How long does it take ElfinThyme to establish and start spreading--I really like the look and am thinking of planting some. Anyone know if it will do well in South Florida (Zone 10)? 

Matt


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Matt, 

If I remember correctly, I planted each 'clump' from the nursery about four inches apart, and then it has taken a few years to cover a few square feet, so it is s...l...o...w....!!!! 
But that's a good thing in a way, because it takes little maintenance and is good at fending off faster spreading things like sedums. I think maybe I'm in zone 8 here on Vancouver Island, so I'm guessing Florida should be fine--you would be hotter and more humid. We do get some freezing here, and it survived this years extended snow/freezing period without any signs of distress. I just noticed this year that it has seeded itself in several areas and is starting to get a foothold...I'm really happy about that! 
Hopefully someone in your area will have some experience with it and can make a better assessment for you. 

Keith


----------

